# Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren



## DaWilly (28. Februar 2015)

*Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren*

Moin Leute,
Ich hoffe ich bin hier nicht im falschen Thread.. 

Ich hab 2 Bildschirme an meine R9 280x-tri angeschlossen, der eine kann 1920x1080 (HDMI) und der andere 1680x1050 (DVI).
Wenn ich die bildschirme als erweitert laufen lasse zeigt der main Bildschirm nicht die vollen 1920x1080 an sondern ca die 1680x1050.. ich hab also nen schwarzen rand im bildschirm.
Im der Bildschirmauflösungsanpassung sind aber 19020x1080 eingestellt. 
Treiber sind alle soweit auf dem neuesten stand.

kP warum dass nicht geht deswegen stelle ich hier meine Frage  

MfG


----------



## meik19081999 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren*

Du müsstest die zwei Auflösungen der Monitore doch auch im Windows separat einstellen können oder?


----------



## DaWilly (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren*



meik19081999 schrieb:


> Du müsstest die zwei Auflösungen der Monitore doch auch im Windows separat einstellen können oder?



yes, wenn ich die einstellung niedriger einstelle skaliert der 2te bildschirm mit auch wenn ich nicht die einstellung ändere


----------



## meik19081999 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren*

Treiber neu instalieren? anschlüsse an den Monitoren umtauschen also vielleicht 2 mal DVI  benutzen oder so


----------



## evilgrin68 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren*

Sollte eher daran liegen das am HDMI Monitor im CCC der Overscan auf 0% gestellt werden muss. Bei mir war es auf jeden Fall so.

CCC -> Meine digitalen Flachbildschirme -> Skalierungsoptionen

Schau mal dort wie der Overscan eingestellt ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. März 2015)

*AW: Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren*

Wenn ich für jeden Thread in dem DAS die Lösung ist nen Euro bekommen würde dann hätte ich glaube ich schon ein GTX 980 SLI-System 
Verwendet denn KEINER die Suche?

Einfach "*AMD schwarzer Rand*" eingeben und gut is


----------



## nikon87 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren*

Also ich kenne das Problem auch und habe es bisher immer mit dem oben beschriebenen Weg gelöst. Bei einem bekannten, der sich eine R9 280X zugelegt hat dachte ich auch es ist so einfach. Aber der Rand war in Spielen immer noch da nachdem der Overscan korrigiert wurde, obwohl im Desktop alles super war und die Einstellungen im Spiel korrekt.

Ich habe dann rausgefunden, dass ich den Windows-Anzeigeeinstellungen über das CCC manuell die 1080p *60Hz* hinzufügen musste (CCC > Meine Flachbildschirme > Unterstützung für HDTV). Vorher hatte er nur 1080p 59Hz zur Verfügung, womit es nicht funktioniert hat. Mit 60Hz war dann alles bestens.

Nur so als Ergänzung.


----------



## doenermueze (2. März 2015)

*AW: Zweiter Bildschirm Auflösung korrigieren*

Ja dieses Problem kenne ich von meiner R9 280. Du musst nur im AMD ControlCenter unter "meine digitalen Flachbildschirme" die Skalierung einstellen.


----------

